# T6 fat burners, good or bad?



## CG2507 (Jul 30, 2013)

As above, Im seeing loads and loads of people local to me looseing tons of weight and still eating chippys and never training, which ****es me right off hahaha.

But whats everyones thoughts on them? Im normally really anti fat burners. I hate stimulants etc but sometime think id like a little hand. However If there is anything naughty in them they wont be for me, im working on very expensive cars all day and have an hour drive each way to my unit.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I doubt the people that are eating chippys will sustain weight loss.

the pills you describe have ephedrine caffeine and aspirin in them, they will curb hunger but they are better used in conjunction with exercise as they provide a great energy boost.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> I doubt the people that are eating chippys will sustain weight loss.
> 
> the pills you describe have ephedrine caffeine and aspirin in them, they will curb hunger but they are better used in conjunction with exercise as they provide a great energy boost.


ECAs are T5's. I have no idea what a T6 is but if they are eating "chippys" that must be all they are eating for the day or they are running marathons after...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Ben_Dover said:


> ECAs are T5's. I have no idea what a T6 is but if they are eating "chippys" that must be all they are eating for the day or they are running marathons after...


ah correct, just checked my guys list so they are, my mistake.

Fk knows what T6s are then.


----------



## CG2507 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> ECAs are T5's. I have no idea what a T6 is but if they are eating "chippys" that must be all they are eating for the day or they are running marathons after...





XRichHx said:


> ah correct, just checked my guys list so they are, my mistake.
> 
> Fk knows what T6s are then.


Here is a link - http://www.factorysupplements.co.uk/x2-pure-labs-t6-black-edition-90-caps-1485-p.asp

They are still eating **** and doing no excersise at all , 2 lost a stone in week one but do have a lot to loose and I'm betting mostly water.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

CG2507 said:


> Here is a link - http://www.factorysupplements.co.uk/x2-pure-labs-t6-black-edition-90-caps-1485-p.asp
> 
> They are still eating **** and doing no excersise at all , 2 lost a stone in week one but do have a lot to loose and I'm betting mostly water.


Can't comment tbh as never used that product but IMO OTC usually means its no where near as effective as UTC.


----------



## CG2507 (Jul 30, 2013)

XRichHx said:


> Can't comment tbh as never used that product but IMO OTC usually means its no where near as effective as UTC.


Cheers mate


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

CG2507 said:


> As above, Im seeing loads and loads of people local to me looseing tons of weight and still eating chippys and never training, which ****es me right off hahaha.
> 
> But whats everyones thoughts on them? Im normally really anti fat burners. I hate stimulants etc but sometime think id like a little hand. However If there is anything naughty in them they wont be for me, im working on very expensive cars all day and have an hour drive each way to my unit.


Sounds like DNP in disguise if that's right lol.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

CG2507 said:


> Here is a link - http://www.factorysupplements.co.uk/x2-pure-labs-t6-black-edition-90-caps-1485-p.asp
> 
> They are still eating **** and doing no excersise at all , 2 lost a stone in week one but do have a lot to loose and I'm betting mostly water.


a stone in a week you wont CANT even lose that in water lol...

do you actually believe this sh1t it's only fvcking green tea and caffeine...

get your diet sorted out


----------



## CG2507 (Jul 30, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> a stone in a week you wont CANT even lose that in water lol...
> 
> do you actually believe this sh1t it's only fvcking green tea and caffeine...
> 
> get your diet sorted out


My diets spot on, if you read the post I don't like fat burners I was just asking a question what people thought of then.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

CG2507 said:


> My diets spot on, if you read the post I don't like fat burners I was just asking a question what people thought of then.


Well as you can see i think it's %99.999 bull


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

everything has its place when it comes to building a perfect physique , id stick with more well known fat burners t5s t3s etc, but lets face it with a good diet the addition of fat burners bringing a catalyst to the game, well things can only get better, id always use sparingly tho, many people have been cought out with underlying heart conditions and other health problems, with using / over using stimulants


----------

